# ~ My Melbourne Moments ~



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I think it is high time we have a thread of Alibaba's own photos!! Well done and let us see many more!


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

*Laneway Festival*

*The little festival that could*











Liz Cincotta
February 19, 2008 - 6:44PM

From Local Newspaper AGE
http://www.theage.com.au/news/music...at-could/2008/02/19/1203190814404.html?page=2

It started in a smelly laneway, now the St Jerome’s festival is going global. Liz Cincotta reports. 

IN CALEDONIAN Lane, tattered posters pasted onto graffi ti-choked walls fl ap in the breeze as delivery trucks trundle in with boxes of food for the few restaurants that back onto the laneway. Industrial-sized rubbish bins stand in line, while yesterday’s leafy scraps litter the ground.

Apart from the stench, there’s not a lot in this grungy city laneway: an old-time tailor, a bedding shop, and a bar — albeit one of Melbourne’s favourites — called St Jerome’s.

It’s a setting a world away from the one that a crowd of 5000-odd people will experience on Sunday, however, as the lane comes to thunderous life for the fourth annual St Jerome’s Laneway Festival, a street party celebrating an eclectic mixture of indie music.

The brainchild of friends Danny Rogers, a music promoter, and St Jerome’s owner Jerome Borazio, the laneway festival has quickly become one of the most popular on Melbourne’s festival calendar.

In three years the lineup of local and overseas performing artists has grown from eight bands to more than 30 — including Canadian songbird Feist this year.

As testament to its popularity, the festival now travels to Sydney, Brisbane and Adelaide, with Perth and several overseas locations also in the works, including New Zealand, Asia and Canada. This year’s festival sold out in December last year after only a few weeks.

Borazio says their first laneway festival was a culmination of a few different ideas."Dan and I were walking down the laneway one day and I said to him, ‘Gee, I’d love to have a party in this laneway’.

At the time I knew quite a few DJs and Danny said, ‘Mate, if you put bass into this laneway you’re going to annoy all the neighbours. How about I put rock bands in here instead?’ . . . so we developed the idea from there."

The two friends approached Melbourne City Council and fi led an application to close the laneway to hold a small event.

That "small event", held in February 2005, attracted 1500 people and a lot of attention, including demand from other states and requests from Australian and overseas bands.

"It became a word-of-mouth thing, people just started talking and talking," he says.

"I remember the week after the first show, feeling pretty proud that we did it, so many people came up to us saying, ‘That’s probably one of the best parties I’ve ever been to’. That was the consensus among a lot of people and we were rapt with that."

Both Borazio and Rogers concur that there was no five-year plan. And while the festival’s popularity is due to a number of factors — including Melbourne’s love of laneway culture and intimate events — both say its success is also in part due to Melbourne City Council’s"good vision" and the support of local traders and residents.

"I don’t think we ever had a big grand plan to take on Melbourne. We imagined things and then thought, ‘Let’s have a go. Let’s talk to council. Let’s see whether these things are viable’, because if they were, holy hell, it could be incredible. And thankfully, council has been fantastic and supportive," says Rogers.

Rogers and Borazio recognise that people love to embrace Melbourne’s laneway culture and the myriad laneway bars, cafes and boutique shops bring a lot of people into the city. And there’s no doubt the laneway festival contributes to promoting that culture in Melbourne.

Rogers says: "To throw a world-class music event celebrating the laneway culture in the city just really highlights the strongest element of what the city is building a culture around."

The pair go through a long consultation process with local residents and businesses hoping that any potential problems can be ironed out. Borazio personally made a letter drop to 2000 people in the area notifying them of the event.

The 80 or so residents of nearby Drewery Lane are so embracing of the festival that they will hold a fund-raising barbecue on the day.

Says Rogers: "They (the residents) are a real mixture of age groups and different demographics and cultural backgrounds. That sort of stuff is awesome. Involving the local traders and community is something we’re pretty proud of."

One hurdle that is often present in many of Melbourne’s beloved laneways is the stench from garbage bins. The night before their first festival, Rogers and Borazio rounded up a group of friends who found themselves rolling 40 dumpsters out of the laneway at midnight. This year a professional cleaning company has that honour.

But Rogers reckons there are some things you simply can’t control."The stench really depends on the week before. It depends what they’re cooking in the kitchen. If they’ve got a duck special on then everyone’s in trouble," he laughs.

"One year a kitchen hand came out the back holding this massive box filled with chicken carcasses — I’m talking a smell that made you want to vomit — and he walked through a crowd of 1500 people with it! He was just freaking people out," Rogers recalls.

This year the festival will spread from Caledonian Lane to other nearby locations including Arcade Alley, Drewery Lane and an annexed area in Lonsdale Street, with events at Sister Bella in Sniders Lane and Lounge in Swanston Street.

"I don’t think in our wildest dreams the fi rst year that we did the festival we thought that we would be putting the show on Lonsdale Street," Rogers says."I remember Jerome actually saying, ‘We should close down the mall’, and I kept walking and just said, ‘Shut up!’ "

Melbourne’s St Jerome’s festival is on this Sunday from midday to 10pm.

LINK: www.lanewayfestival.com.au












And a photo by Tony P


----------



## Alphaville (Nov 28, 2007)

double post


----------



## Alphaville (Nov 28, 2007)

^^ The pic (Caledonian Lane) really sums up the youthful soul of Melbourne in sometimes gritty streetscapes (odd for a city regarded as one of the World's most liveable).

Melbourne has countless inner city lanes and allies packed full of bars, coffee shops, boutiques and hidden clubs - but Degraves and Centre Way really are the two iconic ones and perhaps most overexposed in promotion. There are soooo many other little hidden districts like those behind the major streets -- to document them all in pictures would be not only impossable but would be an enormous thread.

Very few cities in the World have such a huge bohemian precence in the Downtown area-- and so close to financial and business hubs (New York perhaps being an obvious exception). It's a great mix to see the young and beautiful (and jaded) drinking during the day in an outdoor bar with businessmen power lunching at the table next to them.


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

I love St Jeromes and Melbourne's laneway culture. It truely is a uniquely Melbourne thing.

Keep up the good work Ali.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Exactly... get that camera out and get snapping!


----------



## me!bourne (Feb 17, 2008)

Amazing photos of an amazing city!


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

me!bourne said:


> Amazing photos of an amazing city!


your FIRST post... welcome !


----------



## Scanderbeg (May 7, 2006)

I love Melbourne! I havent been to many cities in the world to visit (although im planning to)....but i think nothing compares to the way of life in Melbourne. Its so entertaining and so beautiful to look at. Really clean, modern and has everything a great city should have without being over-populated.


----------



## Halabalooza (Feb 23, 2008)

ahh heath ledger on page 1! rip


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

edit


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

*Royal Melbourne Zoo*

*~ My Melbourne Momments - Royal Melbourne Zoo - Spring 2007 ~*

Just sticky beak for the Royal Melbourne Zoo like

The new home for the Asian elephant is rather unique - with its South East Asian theme ...

enjoy
















































































[/QUOTE]


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

*Melbourne - Sporting Events City*

*~ My Melbourne Momments & Surrounds - Autumn 2007 ~*

In Autum 2007 Melbourne hosted FINA 12th World Swimming Championships 

I went there for couple of events and these are some of the photos i took 

Early morning - as the first event was at 10 am





































went for Diving semifinal at Melbourne Aquatic Center




















then went to St Kilda beach for lunch


















That is me










then came back for water polos - 4 matches for all nite





































Spanish team got told off by their coach









you can see the Melbourne Skyline from this venue











the next week i went to different venue at Rod Laver Arena @ Melbourne Park for the swimming events
it was so exciting 









the fire were lit off when World record was broken !!


















Team USA dominates the events !
with Michael Phelps being the major champion !


some of the cultural events to go along with the sporting ones










Aquarium men !


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

*Melbourne Random Photos*

The Spiegletent - St Kilda Road











A new Laneway - Melbourne Central


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

*Melbourne Docklands*

*Melbourne Docklands *

Some of my old photos of Melbourne Docklands going back 2006-2007 - this Australia largest multi billion dollar urban redevelopment of the old Melbourne waterfront - converted for residential, leisure and low rise office buildings.

The new suburb/part of city down town will add extra 20% of current city size

The project has been going for last 8 years or so and is still progressing over next 5-10 yrs

I will add more next time - in the mean time - enjoy 








































































































for more info
http://www.docklands.com/docklands/about/menu/index.shtml


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

Taller said:


> Exactly... get that camera out and get snapping!


i have assigned agent Gappa to execute the phototakings....

its on today - but it is rather cold... brrrr


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

St Kilda beachfront boardwalk

Before 2007











after 2008


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

*Melbourne - Sporting Events City*

*~ My Melbourne Momments & Surrounds - Autumn 2006 ~*

Once again ... another 'old' collection and not in time order

This was in March 2006 when Melbourne hosted the Commonwealth Games ....

for those who never heard of Commonwealth Games - check these links

http://www.melbourne2006.com.au/Channels/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2006_Commonwealth_Games


I did post these in earlier thread - but could not find it...

So - these are my collections ...

It was so much fun and Melbourne was working hard to ensure this massive sporting events were held in great order.... and we did it well....


Lots of city parks converted to the venues and gathering places and also for the Festival - designed for the Games



























Giant Dingo - made from flowers





































St Kilda during the Games









the Sandcastles prepared for the Games

Live telecast on the beach 









The Beachfront market




























The city during the games




































Sunset over the public Artwork - Sandride Bridge










Federation Square - free concerts every day and people were dancing on the Square after midnite - (on weeknight!)


The Yarra River was the showcase for the opening and closing ceremonies with metal fish representing all 71 countries participated in the games




































Wales rugby players

I went to couple of events - like MCG for Athletic



























Due to the Games - it has interrupted the regular event - Australian Grand Prix
So when the games were still on - the Grand Prix Promotion already started to sell this event to the crowds




























Official/Newspaper Photos - to portray the actual closing/opening nights


















Dame Edna


















Bollywood Megastar - Aishwara Rai


















Yarra River lit up


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

Great sets as always Ali!

I went to St Jeromes yesterday and saw them setting up for the festival but had to leave before it started, and I can't make it today; bummer! Still there's lots to take photos of in Melbourne over the next month, what with the Grand Prix, the Moomba festival, The Food and Wine festival and the Comedy festival; we'll need to get busy.


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

From todays article 


*With feasts for all the senses, locals enjoy the festivals boom*

Daniel Ziffer
February 25, 2008










Festival-goers in a party mood enjoy the music and atmosphere at yesterday's Laneway Festival.

Photo: Penny Stephens


YOU wouldn't normally expect it in a month of Sundays. Melburnians yesterday turned out in force to enjoy a feast of summer festivals.
One of them — the Laneway Festival — started on a tiny path outside a hot city cafe in 2006. It has since exploded onto a main street — Lonsdale — and new venues across the city.

Yesterday's Melbourne instalment of the festival had acts including Gotye and the Presets to set the crowd bouncing on a road normally clogged with shoppers and traffic.

Patron Joel Butts described the day as awesome and praised organisers. "It's just a unique sort of festival — very Melbourne," the 25-year-old said. "There are people who are cool without trying to be cool, you know?"

Meanwhile, more relaxed but no less enthusiastic crowds were out enjoying the tastes and atmosphere of the Harvest Picnic at Hanging Rock and gorging themselves at Bright Young Things! — a five-hour, six-course lunch hosted by Sommeliers Australia.

Back in Swanston Street, the Lounge bar, on the street, and in the laneway that started it all, Caledonian, patrons spilled in all directions. St Jerome's cafe was packed, but Lonsdale Street had Perth act the Panics pumping the crowd.

A. J., 31, said he was waiting to hear Canadian singer Feist. "I've been spending a lot of time in the UK, so it's great to see the festival scene so good here. It's really addictive."

But others were less impressed with the event's rapid expansion.

Asked why she was there, Stephanie Radford said: "We're asking ourselves the same question."

Mild conditions slimmed the bar queue, but space was cramped in the few laneways available to seek respite from the speakers.

"There's no 'down' space where you can go to get out of it," she said. "Maybe it's got too big too quickly."

Cowboy shirts and singlets were popular wear for men, with women concert-goers opting for slinky dresses, headbands and slogan-emblazoned T-shirts. "I love riff-raff," one said.

http://lanewayfestival.com.au
http://melbournefoodandwine.com.au











I will go to some of the events this year - bit of drinks and food on summer nights.


----------



## Alphaville (Nov 28, 2007)

Alibaba said:


> Next one up to the northern side of Carlton. It is becoming a hip suburb with cute little cottage style homes alongside the wide streets




Carlton has "become" a hip suburb -- and then gentrified -- long ago.


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

*Melbourne Inner City Neighbourhoods Part 2*

*Melbourne Inner City Neighbourhoods Part 2*


From Carlton North - we went down to the CBD to East Melbourne

East Melbourne is one of those glamourous Melbourne inner suburbs and most affluent area in the city. It has magnificent terrace houses and one of the earliest grand homes are also located here.

The under construction luxury Apartment at Clarendon St has fetched record price of $18M for a penthouse.

There are plenty of elaborate terrace houses around this area and it has the famous Fitzroy Gardens to enjoy

*
East Melbourne *

The maps



















on the way to East Melbourne 


















the ancestor house









Mercy Hospital - groove curves



























the soon to be Clarendon luxury apartment (used to be a hospital)


*
The Beautiful Fitzroy Gardens *







































the Autumn leaves in Fitzroy Gardens





























Captain Cook Cottage



















Conservatory 




























Then went to the public Toilet 









Guess what i found inside...? and Ad for a pleasure...









(very much sounds like Gappa...? are you?)


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

*Melbourne Inner City Neighbourhoods Part 3*

*Melbourne Inner City Neighbourhoods Part 3*

After a Japanese lunch at Federation Squre - our adventure continued on to the bayside suburbs of Albert Park

Albert Park - aaah... another most desired areas for the locals. It is just a stone throw away from the CBD and the area has plenty of those magnificent Victorian houses and grand wide streets and all the conveniences for the modern lifestyles. The bay is just around the corner and there are plenty of parks and restaurants to enjoy around...

The only problem is that the price has skyrocketed so much and the nice terrace houses are selling at $2M++ price brackets....

We have no idea who are the current owners of those ancestorial homes and our wild guess was those houses have been sold years ago. We will find out at later stage for our living relatives .... some day

In the mean time -enjoy the streetscapes of Melbourne neighbourhoods....

Albert Park and Middle Park map 










*Merton St - Albert Park*






















































The ancestoral house - corner block with massive dwelling.

*Middle Park*

Moving on - we checked few other houses in Middle Park - next suburb to the west. The houses were slightly smaller than Albert Park - yet still unaffordable to most 





































then we had afternoon cake and cup of coffee at its main street
The locals seem all blondes and highly maintained... :nuts:














































*The Bay*

We ended up relaxing around the bay - pity it was rather dark as it was around 7pm
It was so peaceful and wonderful....and wonderful place to jog and bike riding around























































.....

Some photos for Domain.com.au for properties for sale/sold in the area

Montage st Albert Park >$2M


















At Middle Park for $1.5M


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

gorgeous old villas! I wonder where the inspiration for this style came from. Doesn't look too much like British Victorian houses and it seems to be a style unique to Australia! Well done!!


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

Beautiful photos Yassir, I love Fitzroy gardens to death! And no - I'm not a male escort thanks for asking!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I think Ali is available to be your pimp if you decide you want a career change!


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

Taller said:


> I think Ali is available to be your pimp if you decide you want a career change!


:lol::lol::lol:

BTW Gappa we shall do picnic at Fitzroy gardens sometimes... and you TB - whenever you come down here...


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

*Yarra Valley - Victoria*

*Long Lunch @ Mt Rael - Yarra Valley*

We love Yarra Valley - a wine region just about an hour drive from Melbourne. It is my favourite pastime - escaping the busy urban pressures. It has plenty of beautiful vineyard restaurants dotting the valley and the spectacular surrounding. We normally go there every secod month (whenever possible) in the warmer times.

More info for Yarra Valley - http://www.visitvictoria.com/displayobject.cfm/objectid.000951B9-04EC-1ECB-A18380C476A900AA/

This time - we tried Mt Rael Restaurant. Check their site http://mtrael.com.au/. The restaurant is located in the top of small hill overlooking the valley. It is part of small resort. We stayed there for 3 hours - beautiful warm autumn day and the view was just awesome with great local wines and produce. I took my friend from Switzerland there too. 

We ended staying out all night and continued the party in St Kilda... by the sea...










































































These are from last year lunch at Tarrawara Winery


----------



## The Collector (Dec 2, 2003)

*Alibaba, I'm very impressed!* :rock: :applause:


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

^^ thanks everyone...


----------



## Dean (Sep 11, 2002)

Taller said:


> gorgeous old villas! I wonder where the inspiration for this style came from. Doesn't look too much like British Victorian houses and it seems to be a style unique to Australia! Well done!!


It's not easy to say. The twin level Victorian era 'row style' terrace houses pictured would be Victorian Filigree in architectural style. You can tell by their detailed iron lattice work. As far as i know Melbourne has the largest collection of this architectural style anywhere in the world and most of these would have been built in the late 19th century - 1880's-1890's. 

The single fronted timber 'villas' would be from early 20th century and therefore of Edwardian period - 1901-1910. They would also have a Filigree style but are more understated.


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

*Melbourne Inner City Neighbourhoods Part 4*

*Melbourne Inner City Neighbourhoods Part 4*

Our little adventure continued.....these photos were taken last Sunday 

We started with a lazy lunch in one my favourite streets in Fitzroy - Gertrude St

I love Fitzroy - a quirky inner suburb of Melbourne full of artisans, fashion designers, and musicians with strong bohemian flavour in the area

Fitzroy's most famous street is Brunswick street - yet Gertrude street is somewhat is favoured more by the locals for its unique appeal and its hidden enough for the locals to enjoy in their own spaces away from the tourists










*Gertrude Street Fitzroy*

Its one of the most funky street in Melbourne with array of great cafes, restaurants and unique shops


































































Builder Arms Hotel - its rather plush inside for a local Pub


















































































campy little shop




























Shops, art galleries, restaurants abound
























































Ladro restaurant on the right - a one hat restaurant and it's widely regarded as the best Pizza place in town (if you can get the booking!)

http://www.travelandleisure.com/articles/dishing-up-melbourne

We went there a week before for weeknight dinner and the pizza maker is a as delicious as the food...










I love this one










The residential street scene just off Getrude st -- I wish to live here..





































Mainly victorian terrace houses ... beautiful and ornate designs

We did then checked some houses in Carlton, Clifton Hill and ended the day with great dinner at this new spanish restaurant ANADA... back in Gertrude St...


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

edit


----------



## Alphaville (Nov 28, 2007)

^^^
Great area after dark too, the Gertrude/Smith Street area of Collingwood is Melbourne's "Northside" gay village. As opposed to the mainstream, commercial gay village of Commercial Road, Prahran (Southside), this is more alternative and subversive. It's probably more alive at 3am than at 3pm. Great clothing stores during the day. Just a cool area.


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

*Melbourne Inner City Neighbourhoods Part 5*

*Melbourne Inner City Neighbourhoods Part 5*

Off Gertrude st - we then travelled around in this funky little pockets of Melbourne

I did manage to capture some of unique and interesting shops, buildings and surroundings


Smith St - Fitzroy/Collingwood

IMO Smith St is the least glamourous street in the area - yet still has lots of appeal and favoured by locals
Its dotted by bargain/warehouse stores offering cheap discounted items yet in some parts exude funkiness and off the mainstream 




























my other half ancestor used to live in the building no 300 - now a store










Some houses/stores just off Smith St










































































Darling Gardens, Cilfton Hill













































The nasty thunderstorm the other week damaged some parts of this wonderful parks


Residential surrounding of Cilfton Hill

Beautiful inner city enclave and just within 5kms from city... lovely spot















































Rathdowne St Carlton North

We took a break to have cake and coffee at another favourite streets of mine - Rathdowne St Carlton North


















This wine cellar is considered the best one in the city... it has great selections of imported european wine and apperitif .... 





























Nicholson st, Moor St and Surrounding in beautiful Carlton

Carlton is just so nice with beautiful homes -mainly built during the Gold rush in late 1800 - and you can see the legacy of Melbourne wealth and money in these homes .

Its so close to the city and surrounded by parks and plenty of restaurants and cafes... great spot to enjoy Melbourne living.
































































A rundown house amongst the glamourous terrace houses













































This corner property has been extended so big and it went up as well


















The old and new collide























































Another local pub (above)










the sun has set in Carlton so its time to go for dinner


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

What a perfect gem of a neighbourhood Carlton is! Great little houses; I'll bet it is expensive to live there.


----------



## Alphaville (Nov 28, 2007)

Taller said:


> What a perfect gem of a neighbourhood Carlton is! Great little houses; I'll bet it is expensive to live there.


Generally, yes, but there are ways around it and it still maintains a huge student population. Alot of young twenty-something reside there. I prefer Carlton North/North Fitzroy/Collingwood over Carlton itself. (but to you that must mean nothin!)


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

^^ It will someday, when I come to visit!!!


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

More great digital images Ali. You're my favourite homosexual Indonesian-Australian photographer by far!


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

:lol::lol: you turned me into homosexual....


see you soon @Camberwell market


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

Taller said:


> What a perfect gem of a neighbourhood Carlton is! Great little houses; I'll bet it is expensive to live there.


It is not too bad... its cheaper relatively in comparison to Albert Park or East Melbourne 

My wild guess for those nice terrace houses will be 'only' $800K to $1.5M

and according to REIV Carlton is the Melbourne highest growth in property prices ie >64% growth in Median prices jump from last year - increased to $867K

there are some pockets of Carlton which is full of apartments as it is a university precinct


----------



## The Collector (Dec 2, 2003)

Gertrude Street is the bees knees and Ladro is the best place for Pizza!
Smith Street is funky, dangerous, hip and grubby, my kind of place.
*Great shots again Ali!* :applause:
p.s. Love the Rathdowne Village as well.


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

*Camberwell Sunday Market*

*Camberwell Sunday Market*

It is a popular spot to purchase a 'vintage' or simply bargain stuffs - either old record, used clothing or just 'antiques' thingy - name them and they are all there for sale

It has pretty extensive selections - would love to go back there for more shoppings!


I went there last sunday morning with Gappa and Brandy the dog


Brandy got excited with that hunky black dog



















Brandy got excited with male brown dog... she is such a beeyatch... (Which she is...)










btw- started with a brekky











oooh dolls and wigs ....



















people are everywhere




























dont tell me.. are they Manohlos???










cant figure out what the hell it is??











some exotic thingy....???









gappa is looking serious ...? shall i buy this hat? and those earings?









and moi









and Brandy -- where are the other dogs...? i am so bored...











i found a cat









more people









We ended up with another coffee and a pancake

i bought a silver candle holder - a very Art Deco looking for $20!

It was a fun day


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Brandy is adorable, and Gappa looks like a movie star!!!


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

^^ gappa ego will be inflated soo much ....

we were thinking about taking you here to the market WHEN you visit us.... which will be 2040 or 2059???


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

A Birthday in the city today


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

*A Birthday in the City*

*A Birthday in the City *


Today is my birthday and I want to celebrate it by visiting the city for lunch, coffee and shopping...

I cought a train to the city about midday (took a day off) and the photos started at the Blackburn Train station 




























arrived at Southern Cross station - and the new Docklands precinct




















some new developments can be seen from the Batman Hill




























Then started walking to Collins street - West end side













































my office tower










It was lunch time... so many office workers are out and about
I am meeting my friend (below) for quick lunch at Negroni - just outside my office





























From inside Negroni 




























from lunch - i then keep on walking towards Swanston street - alongside this famous Collins St


















The swanky new Silk Road bar..... 





































The Eureka is towering the city...



























Tram station - cnr of Elizabeth street

































































A volunteer for city of Melbourne at work



















City Square



















will finish it off tomorrow.. too tired


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

*A Birthday in the City*

*A Birthday in the City Part 2 *


Brunetti Cafe at Melbourne City Square










Moving on from Collins st - i continued walking on toward Flinders Lane... 























First Destination - local designer - Alphaville

pity its all about skinny jeans.... i am bit too old for it









Cute little florist









Grand Hyatt hotel



















cute little Greek restaurant - MINI











Apartments in laneway



































Melbourne seems is all about cafes and watching parade on the street




























Then walked up to Collins st - Paris end









the famous ladies fashion store ... Louvre





































my favourite Bar - Comme and its restaurant is good too










continued on to Little Collin street


















have a break for coffee and cake





























Continue to shop like mad










This is what I ended up with ... 











Tried to go to National Gallery at St Kilda Road - yet its closed on Tuesdays... bummer!








































Few skylines shots from Southbank - Freshwater apartments and THE Eureka


----------



## The Collector (Dec 2, 2003)

*Happy Birthday Ali!* :cheers:


----------



## Mickeebee (Jan 17, 2007)

WOW....you've outdone yourself (and everyone else for that matter) with this thread.
You've grown into quite the photographer!
Well done and thanks.


----------



## Alphaville (Nov 28, 2007)

Alibaba said:


> First Destination - local designer - Alphaville
> 
> pity its all about skinny jeans.... i am bit too old for it




*Respect.* 

You are never too old for a pair of stovepipe hem+haws, especially on your birthday! :cheers:

Great thread.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Happy Birthday Ali!! You look great in that photo!! 
Greetings from Canada, and thanks for the lovely photos...


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

Only 14 days to go until I become an official Melbournian 

Nice pictures Ali, I'll text you soon. I'm in need of an extra special GAM to break me into Melbourne shopping 

Oh, and Gappa's dog is such a hussy!

T


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

Alphaville said:


> *Respect.*
> 
> You are never too old for a pair of stovepipe hem+haws, especially on your birthday! :cheers:
> 
> Great thread.


thanks dude

I do really like Alphaville fashion - it is so quintesentially Melbourne look... think of Brunswick street/Fitzroy and those laneways
The problem is .. that i deliberately omitted previously... I am not only too old.. but I also need to shed the sizeable of 10kg of my love handles so i can wear their garments...:nuts::nuts:

When i was there.. cute little skinny young thing tried the skinny jeans and he was shocked that he has to resort to size 28 !!! about 6 size smaller than mine !!! beyatch!


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

city_thing said:


> Only 14 days to go until I become an official Melbournian
> 
> Nice pictures Ali, I'll text you soon. I'm in need of an extra special GAM to break me into Melbourne shopping
> 
> ...


cant wait Tom...

BTW what is GAM?

and Brandy is such a little tart...


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

Taller said:


> Happy Birthday Ali!! You look great in that photo!!
> Greetings from Canada, and thanks for the lovely photos...


Thanks Greg.... Peter and Michael.... appreciated

where is the f...k of Gappa?


Pete - see you at the soiree!


----------



## Anberlin (Aug 11, 2007)

DAYUMMMMM, your dog is SO cute :drool: 

Happy Birthday for yesterday


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

I found old photos....

Royal Botanical Gardens- Winter 2003



















http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g228/AdeMelbourne]


^^ thanks Dlskt

btw that is Gappa's dog


----------



## dajumper (Nov 25, 2005)

Noice pics Ali...

Aren't GAMs a type of fairy?


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

Happy (belated) Birthday Ali ... may you have many, many more  ... Melbourne is definitely my kind of town, see ya in 29 days ...


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

*Camberwell*

Just a quick tour of *Melbourne east Camberwell and *its groovy Art Deco cinema *RIVOLI*

This is part of blue ribbon Melbourne neighbourhood - leafy and rather old moneys circle. The area is dotted with prestigious private schools and its only around 5-7 kms from the city center. The area can boast some of famous people whoe either grew up or live in this area (and surround) such as Cate Blanchett, Kylie Minogue, Geoffrey Rush and Dame Edna

I go to this part of town regularly and the cinema is used often for the big Hollywood movies premiere with its star walking in red carpet..... 
The last one was for Narnia (with the boys were in attendance).

I just live about 10 minutes drive from Camberwell
On the way to C'well - you can see the City Skyline from a distance




















The carpark has been built up for a project called The Well - mixed used for apartment/shops/office




















The Rivoli



































































There are some good restaurants/cafes around the cinema ... its good to catch up with friends after a movie



















i didnt manage to get inside the cinema (for taking photos) - maybe next time. It has original art deco staircases and magnificent furnishing. The cinama screens itself are state of the art though...


bit of info re Rivoli

The Rivoli Cinema is a beautiful example of Jazz or Streamline Moderne styles mixed with Art Deco. It opened on 11th October 1940 with Ray Milland in "French Without Tears" and a total seating capacity of 1,644 in stalls and circle.

It was twinned in December 1968 and then had a seating caapcity of 679 in the former stalls and 400 in the former circle. This closed on 25th April 1999 as the then owners Village Theatres intended to build an additional six screens on adjacent land.

Recently renovated in keeping with its original style, the complex now has eight screens which opened on 4th May 2000. The original screen located in the circle area still retains much of the 1940's decorative detail and has seating for just under 500 people in comfort. The cinema also has a cute roof garden overlooking some of Camberwell


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

Firstly congrats on learning how to resize your photos.

Secondly welcome home.

Thirdly why didn't you invite me out when you were in Camberwell? 

Fourthly great shots of Camberwell.

Fithly dinner this week?


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

gappa said:


> Firstly congrats on learning how to resize your photos.
> 
> Secondly welcome home.
> 
> ...


1- thanks... photobucket did it themselves... i didnt do it 
2 - thanks again... i am sooo black - you wont recognise me
3 - that was last 2 weeks ago - on 22nd june - prior to my holiday.. i did SEND you text then!
4 - thanks.. bit overcast
5. dinner - hmm - what about Museum thingy on Sunday? -re Melbourne story? or wanna do Art Deco on Wed night.. just came back today but want to do it again - so good


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

*An Art Deco Day Out*

*An Art Deco Day Out*


Every winter, the National Gallery of Victoria showcases the blockbuster exhibition and this year its all about Art Deco - 

*Art Deco 1910–1939 *

28 June to 5 October 2008
Open daily 10am–5pm
Open until 9pm every Wednesday
Ground Level, NGV International 
Admission fees apply

This winter 2008, the National Gallery of Victoria is the exclusive Australian venue for a major exhibition of the celebrated and popular style, Art Deco. The exhibition is the most popular program ever mounted at the Victoria and Albert Museum, London, which houses one of the world’s great collections of Art Deco. The exhibition comprises over 300 works and covers all artistic media from painting to photography, fashion to film and architecture to jewellery. Spanning the boom of the roaring Twenties and the Depression–ridden 1930s, Art Deco came to epitomise all the glamour, opulence and hedonism of the Jazz age. It was the era of the flapper girl, the luxury ocean liner, the Hollywood film and the skyscraper.

Art Deco burst onto the world stage at the 1925 Paris Exposition Internationale, and quickly swept across the globe. Its influence was everywhere: it transformed the skylines of the cities of New York to Shanghai and shaped the design of everything from fashionable evening wear to plastic radios. Its influence was felt across all areas of art and design, including decorative arts,architecture, fashion, art, graphics and film. The new aesthetics were also found in industrial design, furniture, transport, communications and in household items. Above all, it became the style of the pleasure palaces of the age – hotels, cocktails bars, nightclubs and cinemas.

Exhibition organised by the Victoria and Albert Museum, London.

Official sites

http://www.ngv.vic.gov.au/artdeco/

http://www.visitvictoria.com/display...7C3ADFF8ED97F/

http://www.ngv.vic.gov.au/


Having returned recently from Bali and still in the 2 weeks holiday mood... we decided to go to this long awaited event.... 

Started with late lunch then on to the Gallery at St Kilda Road

on the way - i took some photos --- Melbourne in Winter.... brrrr




























The Melburnian apartment





























*The almost finished Melbourne Recital Theatre (known as the honeycomb)*




























*The majestic Eureka*










*The entrance of Gallery for the show*























































The inside entrance



















Unfortunately - we can not take any pictures inside the gallery.... it was awesome exhibition with multi mediums used - ie sound, slideshow, video to complement each other


Some of official photographs - source http://www.ngv.vic.gov.au/artdeco/










Napier WALLER
Australia 1893–1972
‘I’ll put a girdle round about the earth’ 1933 (detail)
oil on canvas (triptych)
271.0 x 693.0 cm (overall)
National Gallery of Australia, Canberra
Purchased, 1979
© Napier Waller Estate











Oliver BERNARD (designer) 
England 1881–1939 
Foyer from the Strand Palace Hotel 1930–31
glass, chrome 
370.8 x 447.5 x 444.7 cm (overall)
Victoria and Albert Museum, London
Accessioned, 1969 (Circ.758-1969) 
© V&A Images/Victoria and Albert Museum, London 











AUBURN AUTOMOBILE COMPANY, Auburn and Connersville, Indiana (manufacturer)
United States 1900–37
Cord 812 Westchester sedan 1937
160.0 x 180.0 x 500.0 cm
Private collection, Melbourne
Photo: courtesy of Brian Scott


The show attracts hundred thousands of viewers - about around 30-40% would be from interstate visitors... the first Winter Blockbuster exhibition - The Impressionists: Masterpieces from the Musée d'Orsay held in 17 June to 26 September 2004 - broke any record of any art show attendances in Australia

We stayed until closing time 5PM - people just reluctant to leave

back to the city - on the way to Carlton for dinner

The sun has set yet the city just started to party....


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Loved the Art Deco pics.. thanks for posting them!


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

Taller said:


> Loved the Art Deco pics.. thanks for posting them!


no worries...will go to the city to take more photos today...


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Do you live in a suburb? Or, are they called satellite cities there?


----------



## invincible (Sep 13, 2002)

Over here, you either live in "the city", which is loosely defined as the CBD and its immediate surrounds or in a suburb, which carries no negative connotations. 

You then get terms like "inner suburbs", "outer suburbs" or "the sticks" when you need to be a bit more specific.

Oh, and Camberwell is a brilliant place, pity about all the NIMBYs living there who don't want to see their inflated property values decrease due to new, denser development.


----------



## wapo5050 (Jun 28, 2008)

Beautiful city.


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

Taller said:


> Do you live in a suburb? Or, are they called satellite cities there?


as Invincible states... i live in surrounding suburb - within Metro Melbourne. precisely I live in a middle suburb (not quite inner as my home is worth less then $1 M! )

Camberwell is inner east.... mine is around 15-16kms from city...


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

*Melbourne Museum & Royal Exhibition Building Carlton*

*Royal Exhibition Building Carlton*

Last day of my two weeks holiday - I decided on Monday to go to the city to chill out and be a tourist in our own town

I went to have lunch at favourite cafe @ Centerway laneway and the cafe owner Gianni has missed me so much and he refused to receive payment from me ... oh well !?

Then head off to Carlton to see the exhibition of Melbourne story at Museum and guess what?
When I went to pay for admission fee... the attendant asked me if i was a student (ooh compliment.. i was blushing). I said well I was.. not anymore ...Then he said - well cos you were... i admitted you for free! well.. hmm why not?
























































Gardens





























*Melbourne Museum - at rear*






















































Lobby

Melbourne Story Exhibition



























Melbourne in 1880s






































One of the mighty Melbourne legends - Phar Lap


An early dwelling in the city




































Australian Coat of Arms









Melbourne as temporary Capital for newly Federated Nation 1901

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Federation_of_Australia









sorry bit blurry!


The ever sprawling city (oooh no!)



















time to go back by tram





























Final destination - sitting in a cafe by the river overlooking the eastern skylines - with a glass of Victorian Shiraz in my hand.... aah heavenly!
I realised that I have missed my city so much....! Some cute waiters were entertaining me and chatted away whilst i was @ cafe
Such a beautiful and friendly city....


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

FANTASTIC Ali  ... we also met some gr8 waiters with a wicked sense of humour, we haven't laughed as much in ages. DAMN ! I miss Melbourne toooo much


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm pining to visit it!! Will I be made fun of because of my weird Canadian accent?!


----------



## The Collector (Dec 2, 2003)

^^ Yes!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Excellent!!! No one will understand a word I say!! :banana:


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

Taller said:


> Excellent!!! No one will understand a word I say!! :banana:


you will be allright.. just keep smiling... and be polite... and they will love you...

we survived with those kiwis.... :lol:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

:lol: 
Like they say in French:

_"Sois belle et tais-toi"_

(stay pretty and shut up!)


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

Great work Ali, your photo skills are improving out of sight!

I might go see the Art Deco exhibition after work on Wednesday when the gallery's open to nine. Looks really interesting!

Good to see that the fountain is up and running. Sure we're in a drought but turning the fountains off is just too depressing, they should keep them on for morale purposes.


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

gappa said:


> Great work Ali, your photo skills are improving out of sight!
> 
> I might go see the Art Deco exhibition after work on Wednesday when the gallery's open to nine. Looks really interesting!
> 
> .


Thanks Gap

Let me know re Art Deco!


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

Alibaba said:


> Thanks Gap
> 
> Let me know re Art Deco!


Bah! Couldn't make it as I was held up at work for two hours! Maybe next week?

More photos please.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Mr. Baba.. just noticed you have one too many "m's" in "Moments"!! :lol:

(want me to surgically remove one?)


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

Taller said:


> Mr. Baba.. just noticed you have one too many "m's" in "Moments"!! :lol:
> 
> (want me to surgically remove one?)


is it... can u change it Mr Mod!?


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Easier than falling off a chair!! 


I heard it is quite chilly at the moment in Melbourne.. you managing to stay warm?


----------



## Alphaville (Nov 28, 2007)

Taller said:


> Easier than falling off a chair!!
> 
> 
> I heard it is quite chilly at the moment in Melbourne.. you managing to stay warm?


It's currently 2 degree's (according to our internal heating). We're not complaining. We have mediterranean summer's-- so the icey wind and frost is only at this intensity in July. This will warm up soon. Spring (Sept-Nov) is beautiful- and probably the best time to visit. Februrary can be repressive heat- where we usually have a week of 40+ days.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I wish we would get a bit of repressive heat in February! I have to fly to Mexico for the pleasure of that!


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

Taller said:


> I wish we would get a bit of repressive heat in February! I have to fly to Mexico for the pleasure of that!


i would love to go to Baja and those exotic Mexican coastlines... am green with envy!


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

gappa said:


> More photos please.


Sorry- i have been watching too many Olympics.....!


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

*Sexy Olympians*

Bit of updates what i have been up to... 

some times last 2 or 3 weeks ago- sticky beaked our Olympians (selling underwear Davenport at Myers store in the city)


Eamon Sullivan and Stephanie Rice (both swimmers)

Steph got 3 Gold medals























































attracted few hundreds people 

they just arrived from Beijing a day before and put to work...

hot couple

from Davenport site


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

*Art after Dark @ City*

National Gallery of Victoria - hold art after darks every Wednesdays to cater people who cant accommodate outing in the w/end 


Went there to see Art Deco exhibition (again!)

pretty buzzing atmosphere


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Who is that good looking intellectual type in the last photo?


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

Taller said:


> Who is that good looking intellectual type in the last photo?


lol... you can see gapster in sillhoutte...


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

*Mount Dandenong - Melbourne*

*Mt Dandenong and surrounds*

These were taken on saturday - sunny Spring day... time to drive off to the mountain 

We went to Mt Dandenong -its about 60kms from City and 600 meter high in altitude above the sea




A beautiful little town called Olinda is on the way ... great spot for holiday

Its a long and winding road - its simply breathtaking drive to this part of town.










































































Had afternoon coffee and cake at SKYHIGH 





































Its balcony has a wide view over the metropolitan MElbourne

































































also went to Rhododendron Gardens
yet it is not fully bloomed yet....


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

How nice! You are heading into Spring!


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

Nice to see that you are still living large and "roughing" it every now and then Ali


----------



## The Collector (Dec 2, 2003)

The Rhododendron Gardens are absolutely stunning in late Spring! 
Worth a visit.

P.s. the first three shots are of Sassafras, not Olinda, Ali.


----------



## rockin'.baltimorean (Jul 5, 2008)

Alibaba said:


>


damn, VERY nice!!kay:


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

The Collector said:


> The Rhododendron Gardens are absolutely stunning in late Spring!
> Worth a visit.
> 
> P.s. the first three shots are of Sassafras, not Olinda, Ali.


yes.. i went there about 4 yrs ago... it was breathtaking... with sea of shades of red blanketing the whole ground


yes that one .. too hard to remember that township ! 


^^ yes she was the Princess


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

*Grand Final Parade*

Despite Global financial market gloom, things are very happy in this city. The wonderful spring has sprung and the warm weather has embraced the city again and more importantly, the Grand Final has arrived.

One fine day in September - Melbourne will stand still for the greatest day in its sporting calendar - the Australian Football League (AFL) Grand Final

To celebrate the Grand Final weekend - they staged the annual tradition of Grand Finale parade which took place on Friday midday in the city main street. I did come around to check out during my lunch break. It was a sunny day reached 25 degree and the atmoshphere was just simply awesome.

It attracted almost 70 thousands of spectators ... especially this year is the only time since 2000 that both local Melbourne teams reach the final.

Some roads were closed and helicopters hovering the sky - its such an important event for this sport mad city....

This time the reigning champion Geelong team will face off with the glamour team Hawthorn 

Some of photos taken - around Melbourne Townhall




























Geelong captain - Tom Harley below











bit of fanfare





























the Hawthorn players




























Hawthorn superstar Lance Franklin











Fans and spectators filled the city and embraced the festivity


























































Lance Franklin in action



















(photos are from the AGE)

for those who fancy some sporting talents - the Gods of Football are also in competition to win... their good look 
check it out

http://www.godsoffootball.com.au/profiles/?type=aussie_rules
http://www.godsoffootball.com.au/



the actual grand final itself is happening right now....

enjoy the tour....


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Will you send Lance overseas on a World Tour, please? Pretty please??


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome pics - more please :cheers:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks for the info! Maybe I can convince Ali to go on a fact finding mission (fortified by a few pints of lager) and take some photos!


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

Alphaville said:


> Sydney's is much more concentrated on one area than Melbourne. In Sydney these area's are along Oxford Street (Taylor Square) towards Kings Cross.
> 
> However Melbourne has several gay area's. The Northside's scene tends to revolve around Smith Street, Collingwood- and the industrial district east of that (Abbotsford), where you get alot of underground warehouse dance parties. Here the gay scene is much more grungier and is somewhat more similar to the type of crowd you'd find in places like Berlin.
> 
> ...


TB - the above explanation is pretty accurate - thanks Alphaville

Melb precinct is pretty small and spreadout....

our 'straight' little pretty boy Gapster is living in the heart of the Gay precinct - South Yarra commercial road.. so i will post some of his photos or ask him to post more photos around his neighbourhood

BTW - his bro Simon is a dish too !


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice work folks... more please


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> Nice work folks... more please


just like Gappa ... bit lazy... been too many shoppings and eating out... leading up to hot summery Christmas down under

be patient... more to come soon


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

LOL! "hot summery Christmas!" Not where we're sitting! :lol:

Well, I got out in -13c after a blizzard to take some photos so there is no excuse now for you and Gappa!


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

*Southern Star Observation Wheel*

*Southern Star Observation Wheel*

Just checked new thing recently opened in Melbourne tonight



























































the bridge to get into the wheel










time to go up





































and at the top











The view of West side of Melbourne... very industrial and few constructions are going on















































The view over the CBD - Skylines




























and the Bay, Docklands harbour & Surrounding











official site

http://www.thesouthernstar.com.au/mediarelease.aspx?id=14

official photos - at night




















it was fun.. but at night/sunset will be more spectacular..

it was 120m tall and it was a smooth ride...

cherio


----------



## MelboyPete (Nov 15, 2005)

nice pics of the wheel and surrounds....I can't wait to go myself.
The vantage point is obviously lower that Mel's other 2 obs decks but I'm sure it gives a different 'feel' and just as breath-taking view.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Very cool views! How much do they charge for a ride and how long does it last?


----------



## invincible (Sep 13, 2002)

$29 for an adult IIRC. It's pretty expensive (you could almost buy a yearly membership to the Rialto observation deck for that price) but I'm still planning to go up at least once.


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

Those shots have a lot of reflections Ade; do you think it's just because of the setting sun? Curved glass is always going to be a bitch with reflections.

Thanks for the great shots!


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

^^

TB - it lasted 30 minutes... very smooth movement... i wasnt scared

yeah GP - i just realised too many reflections on my pictures....

next time i will go at around 8.30 pm for twilight


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

*Australian Open 2009 - Grand Slam of Asia Pacific*

*First day of Australian Open*

A hot day - spent all day and night at the ground... wandering aroud the outdoor courts














































































































Marcos Baghdatis





































Bernard Tomic


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

ahhhhhhhhhhhh............ summmmmmmmer......... just a vague, distant memory


----------



## Dockside (Jun 16, 2008)

Looks like a good time, alot of people are going to burn in that sun..


----------



## Aaron W (Jul 19, 2004)

Nice to see the photos from the Aussie Open. I've been watching it here on tv.


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

went there again tonight for 3rd time.... it was 38 degree C!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Taller said:


> LOL! "hot summery Christmas!" Not where we're sitting! :lol:
> 
> Well, I got out in -13c after a blizzard to take some photos so there is no excuse now for you and Gappa!


Indeed :lol:
Greece christmas was cold, (not too cold like Toronto) with maximum temperature at noon: 8 C


----------



## Alphaville (Nov 28, 2007)

Melbourne is currently experiencing its worst heatwave in over a century, check this out:

27/1 - Max: 38c
*28/1 - Max 43c
29/1 - Max: 43c
30/1 - Max: 40c
31/1 - Max: 40c*
1/2 - Max: 34c
then down to a cooling:
2/2 - Max: 26c


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Summer is *far-away* from north hemisphere :bash:
anyway: awesome pics  :cheers:


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

i am slowly melting.....


----------



## The Collector (Dec 2, 2003)

Alibaba said:


> I am slowly melting.....


^^ Yes, getting ridiculous. :nuts:
What was it yesterday, 44 or 45c?
Way toooooooo hot!!!:yes:


----------



## Cariad (Sep 22, 2005)

Yes we got those silly temperatures in Sydney last week, so am happy to pass them down p


----------



## invincible (Sep 13, 2002)

There is not a single day with a forecast high below 30°C in sight at the moment. 

We're on track for 10 consecutive days over 30, 5 consecutive days over 35 and three consecutive days over 40. Current temp is 43.4°C. January rainfall so far is 0.8mm.

http://www-cluster.bom.gov.au/climate/dwo/IDCJDW3050.latest.shtml


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

bump... it has been long time.. now i am frozen!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

The best way to warm up is to get outside and take some photos for us!


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

Taller said:


> The best way to warm up is to get outside and take some photos for us!


yeah - thats true... give me few weeks!


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

*My Melbourne ~ Autumn 2009*

We were out and about to capture the essence of this magical season in my home town

Apology for the delay in posting these set of photos - taken in May 09

*Autumn in Melbourne *
















































*Center Way*


































































































































*Flinders Lane*


































































*Botanical Gardens & Yarra River *




































































































*Bourke Hill & Lt Collins st *













































Cant resist to pose as well 





























*Spring St *

We finished off with warm yummy soup @ Melbourne Wine Shop























































*The Crew*










Enjoy!


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

missed ya work just awesome . wow


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Who is that handsome guy in all of the pictures? 




Glad to see you posting pics again!


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

Taller said:


> Who is that handsome guy in all of the pictures?


which one? :lol:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

The one who looks like you!


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2009)

Welcome back Ali  and thanks for making me homesick


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

^^ thanks boys... hope you enjoyed the tour...!

will take more soon... these are taken by my new camera


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

Amazing pics


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

*The Satorialist @ Melbourne*

Check *The Satorialist *photos for Saba Denim campaign @ streets of Melbourne

some of the classic laneways and groovy villages in Melbourne are featured in these photo shots

http://denimblog.saba.com.au/

he was here about 6 months ago


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

They chose "unusual" looking male models.


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

Taller said:


> They chose "unusual" looking male models.


you are right.. very edgy and ooh so cool... (except one featured is a typical footballer himbo-esque! - Brad Miller)


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

Interesting Survey from Global City Index - it lists Melbourne as The Best City to Live

http://www.sceneadvisor.com/travel-...dex-melbourne-is-best-city-to-live-11524.html

The News
While it is still enjoying its current buzz-worthy status, Dubai is no place to live. Nor is Hong Kong. Milan perhaps passes muster. Mumbai? Forget about it.

Behind the News
After a year of research, across 95 cities and with over 3600 hotel, bar and restaurants reviews by our global team of writers, contributors and ambassadors – the results are in. Melbourne, nestled on the south-eastern coast of mainland Australia, is the world's most desirable city to live, stay, eat and play, ranking at the top of SA's Global Cities 2009 Index. 


By assessing current conditions in 95 cities based on stability, health care, education, infrastructure, culture and environment, Melbourne ranks first in the world, just slightly ahead of Zürich and Geneva. Copenhagen comes in fourth and Paris rounds out the top five list of the world’s most liveable cities. 


Joining Jakarta at the bottom of the list were Mumbai (#99), Macau (#98), Mexico City (#96) and Dallas (#93). Beijing and Manila also ranked poorly coming in at #94 and #87, respectively. We have simply found that these cities have aspects of daily life that present significant challenges to its inhabitants and visitors alike.


With the exception of high scores in Australia and some Asian centres, most of the better-ranking cities are based in the more developed regions of Western Europe and North America. Tokyo (#6), Singapore (#10), Hamburg (#16) and Toronto (#13) – all placed in the top 25.


Cities that scored highly are mostly mid-sized, in developed countries with a medium population density. They also benefit from cultural or recreational availability but with lower infrastructure problems typically caused by large populations. The world’s most interconnected cities help set global agendas and serve as the hubs of global integration. These are the well-oiled machines of growth for their countries and the gateways to the resources of their regions in the 21st century.




1) Melbourne 

While Sydney enjoys a stunning harbour and that much ballyhooed opera house, and Adelaide with its vineyards and the outback on it’s doorstep, it's Melbourne that has emerged as the most important city in Australia. With its idiosyncratic blend of Victorian and contemporary architecture, impressive cultural life and situated as one the top university cities, Melbourne is also one of the world's pre-eminent global cities. The city is now the fastest growing city in Australia, with thousands flocking to live here on a never before seen scale. By paying attention to urban flow, Melbourne has opened itself up as extremely pedestrian and biking friendly, with its extensive network of laneways and arcades; an enormous amount of new outdoor cafés and restaurants have opened on Melbourne’s streets. While the tram network (the world’s largest) is due for a much needed upgrade, and the city has an increasingly expanding waistline (it's estimated that the city will need to accommodate another 1 million people before 2025), all eyes are currently on Melbourne.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Really amazing photos from Melbourne, very nice



invincible said:


> There is not a single day with a forecast high below 30°C in sight at the moment.
> 
> We're on track for 10 consecutive days over 30, 5 consecutive days over 35 and three consecutive days over 40. Current temp is 43.4°C. January rainfall so far is 0.8mm.
> 
> http://www-cluster.bom.gov.au/climate/dwo/IDCJDW3050.latest.shtml


Nowdays the temperatures there should be really low there in Melbourne...


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2009)

Well done Melbourne :cheers:


----------



## Jardoga (Feb 9, 2008)

I didnt know Melbourne has the largest tram network in the world! Theres something you learn everyday,


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

Melbourne is the worlds most liveable city! awesome.


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

except the urban sprawl does annoy me ..


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Perhaps few more photos from Melbourne? I think need here


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2009)

Ali, time to hit the streets again Girlfriend


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

^^ Ok Sydney

in the meantime....City thing colllated some adv produced for Melbourne and surround

Enjoy


Daylseford - starring Isabel Lucas (see my avatar!) - upcoming Melbourne actress.... Transformer 2






The "Loose Yourself in Melbourne" advert, the song is "Birds & Bees" by Joanna Newsom.






And here's an advert for the Yarra Valley...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Well, those videos looks O.K., very nice  thanks @Alibaba


----------



## Alphaville (Nov 28, 2007)

The "Loose Yourself" campaign was mind numbingly pretentious.


----------



## Jardoga (Feb 9, 2008)

This video advertisement beats all of them I rekon


----------



## NICKKK1995 (Jun 14, 2009)

that advertisement video for Melbourne that you posted Jardoga, was the best way to show everyone what Melbourne really is.... it is seriously a fantastic city and i love every bit of it


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing video about Melbourne above :cheers:


----------



## Jardoga (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeh it was a great video I stumbled across, and it is a good way to show what Melbourne really is, without being cliche


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

What about few new photos? I think we need few


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Amazing video


----------



## Wilko (Oct 18, 2004)

Jardoga said:


> This video advertisement beats all of them I rekon


Yes the best I have seen so far! Never seen this on local television! Is this for interstate or international viewing?

If only Australia's tourism industry could catch on and show Australia for what is really is, not just Uluru, a lot of kangaroos and beautiful Sydney.


----------



## Jardoga (Feb 9, 2008)

I think the video is for Victoria and interstate


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

they also made feature films located in Melbourne - this year there were about 4-5 of them and few TV series... i cant wait whent they are released

one of them is called Center Way - its showing the popular laneway featured in prevoius page!


----------



## Cristovão471 (May 9, 2006)

Ali this is such a great thread, i've spent a while now going through everypage. Flawless.

Perhaps you could continue your adventures? 
Hopefuly i'll be moving to Melbourne next year, can you suggest any areas that are relatively cheap, have a good vibe, liberal minded, good transport links.....there are so many suburbs I have no idea where to start from.


----------



## Alphaville (Nov 28, 2007)

Cristovão471 said:


> Ali this is such a great thread, i've spent a while now going through everypage. Flawless.
> 
> Perhaps you could continue your adventures?
> Hopefuly i'll be moving to Melbourne next year, can you suggest any areas that are relatively cheap, have a good vibe, liberal minded, good transport links.....there are so many suburbs I have no idea where to start from.


Anything within inner Melbourne is all of those things. It's regarded as the most liberal city in the country. 

Area's of interest: North Melbourne, Collingwood, Fitzroy (and North Fitzroy), Carlton (and Carlton North), Kensington, Flemington, Brunswick (and East Brunswick), Northcote, Clifton Hill, Abbotsford, Richmond, etc..

However they are all NORTHSIDE area's (as in north of the Yarra River). The south is still inner city but has a VERY different vibe-- and is much more 'yuppi'. These areas are South Yarra, Prahran, Windsor, Balaclava, St. Kilda, etc..


----------



## Dockside (Jun 16, 2008)

or



Cristovão471 said:


> Ali this is such a great thread, i've spent a while now going through everypage. Flawless.
> 
> Perhaps you could continue your adventures?
> Hopefuly i'll be moving to Melbourne next year, can you suggest any areas that are relatively cheap, have a good vibe, liberal minded, good transport links.....there are so many suburbs I have no idea where to start from.


in the inner west-
Yarraville is all the above, and has one of the highest % of gay home ownership in Melbourne.
Or you could just throw yourself into the melting pot of Footscray, its got everything and its cheap


----------

